# Official pic of Porsche Cayman S



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

0-62mph in 5.4secs, 171mph.
59,000 EUR (Approx Â£42k)

Full details are to be released tomorrow.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stunning!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> stunning!


It certainally is, but why would you buy one of these over a 911?!?

H


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

Â£20k less??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> stunning!


I'm probably on my own here, but it's not for me. It looks like a Boxster front, Chrysler Crossfire rear, which somebody has stuck a tin top on. It has no sweeping lines or curves, and the hotch potch of different styles makes it look out of proportion. Ugly IMO. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Name down already 

plus mid engined instead of rear, proportedly the best handling porsche to date GT excepted


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > stunning!
> ...


I'm with you Kev!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jonah said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is like a Boxster with a hardtop.

And I doubt that it will be this cheap.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Prefer the 911, looks to small and too much like a Boxster. More worthwhile going for a BoxsterS imo.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TT275R said:


> Â£20k less??


Than an AMV8, but not a 911....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> TT275R said:
> 
> 
> > Â£20k less??
> ...


Hmm no, if the 997 is around 60k, and the Cayman is 40k, theres a 20k difference...

If the DB9 is 100k and the DB8 is 80k theres a 20k difference...


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

OK, Â£14k then - it's Â£56k for a 997 Coupe, this is about Â£42k - there's still enough of a difference to buy another (fairly average admittedly!) car with the change!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The 997 costs Â£58,320 but prices will be going up in August by 2%.

So lets say that the 997 will cost around Â£59,500 and the Cayman 42k (which to me looks very little as it is just over the Boxster S but has a lot more power).


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

the cayman is believed to be even more of a drivers car than the 911 though. With the engine centrally mounted, as with the boxster, but with a stiffer chassis and a phat power output of a 911 the Cayman will be sold as being the best of both worlds.

911 power for less money and with sweeter handling.

Not convinced by the styling myself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

che6mw said:


> the cayman is believed to be even more of a drivers car than the 911 though. With the engine centrally mounted, as with the boxster, but with a stiffer chassis and a phat power output of a 911 the Cayman will be sold as being the best of both worlds.
> 
> 911 power for less money and with sweeter handling.


This is how Porsche is marketing it. :wink: Nobody outside Porsche has driven one yet.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

vlastan said:


> The 997 costs Â£58,320 but prices will be going up in August by 2%.
> 
> So lets say that the 997 will cost around Â£59,500 and the Cayman 42k (which to me looks very little as it is just over the Boxster S but has a lot more power).


Cayman S has 295bhp. New Boxster S has 280bhp. Not much of a difference IMO. Certainly not worth the Â£4k price difference alone. Be interesting to see if the Cayman gets any extra kit as standard.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

More pics courtesy of Rennteam:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Atlantis said:


> More pics courtesy of Rennteam:
> 
> http://jfp3.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/cayman1.jpg
> http://jfp3.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/cayman2.jpg
> http://jfp3.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/cayman3.jpg


Oh good god it gets worse! I stand by my orginal statment 101% now, just look at that abortion of a rear end and side profile!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> This is how Porsche is marketing it. :wink: Nobody outside Porsche has driven one yet.


this is true!!! But handling _ought _to be better with engine in a proper location!

I have to say that from the extra photos i can't work out if i love it or loathe it. I think i prefer the side profile over the 911 -I like the more shapely body. Not so sure it works as well from behind.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats not a coupe, its a hatchback :lol:

Looks ugly imo, prefer the 997 or if I had to a Boxster.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Atlantis said:
> 
> 
> > More pics courtesy of Rennteam:
> ...


totaly agree


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It all goes a bit 'Pete Tong' after the door. Not sure about that rear spoiler either.

Maybe It'll look better in the 'flesh'. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Oh good god it gets worse! I stand by my orginal statment 101% now, just look at that abortion of a rear end and side profile!


LOL, gotta love that smilie

anyhoo i agree to a certain extent about the styling but i'm gonna buy one anyway, whether i keep it or sell it on undriven is another matter :wink:


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.rennteam.com/showflat.php?Ca ... e=0#103310

the spec here, and i think this car is a rip off , and stupid porsche should do this mid engine a 911 instead and boost up the spec .

they r wasting this lovely car!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

bazza said:


> http://www.rennteam.com/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=103310&an=0&page=0#103310
> 
> the spec here, and i think this car is a rip off , and stupid porsche should do this mid engine a 911 instead and boost up the spec .
> 
> they r wasting this lovely car!!


Agree, but most people who will buy this car, are the non "driver" types who just want a Porsche for the badge and will never drive the car to its max :wink: a waste I agree.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

no wonder why 986 are ever where , cause of all those porsche wannabes, and cant handle rear wheel drive .

now i decide rather go for slk55amg , for everday car slk55 is different class to cayman s, how many people would use cayman for trackday every weekly? on the street the merc will surely smoke the cayman.

on best motoring japan already had a 5 lap track against 986 s and all other roadster car , they rate the merc very high and 986 s need more power if want to competitive with the merc.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

bazza said:


> no wonder why 986 are ever where , cause of all those porsche wannabes, and cant handle rear wheel drive .
> 
> now i decide rather go for slk55amg , for everday car slk55 is different class to cayman s, how many people would use cayman for trackday every weekly? on the street the merc will surely smoke the cayman.
> 
> on best motoring japan already had a 5 lap track against 986 s and all other roadster car , they rate the merc very high and 986 s need more power if want to competitive with the merc.


Of course the slk55 AMG will be faster than the Cayman. But it also costs 9k more.

In fact the slk is faster than the 911 by 0.1 of the sec (4.9secs for the slk) but 0.1 sec slower than the 911 s (0-62mph figures)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

it looks foul. But then so did the Cayenne when it first appeared, but now I rather like it... 

Can't see my opinion changing much on this, though... to much competition in the sector.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

How many mercs do you see on track :roll: :lol:

Enough said.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks like total..
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm222.jpg

IMO


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I quite like it - it looks purposeful and different. Also it looks quite a bit smaller than a 911, and I reckon that a decent spec'd one will cost about Â£50k +. There will be loads of buyers though - I can't wait to drive one.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone know what the order books look like at Porsche ??? Wonder what the delay on deliver will be ... ?


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

to dj c225

How many mercs do you see on track:

yea but how often do u go for track ?

if i buy a porsche for track , i rather have noble m400?


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Well It's blown me away,

I think it's one of those love it or loathe it cars.

And I love it.

Rip off why?

3.4 litre engine, so different from the Boxster S. Far more practical too with the hatch. Means you can actually keep your cargo cool in the back!

In my old S luggage got so hot, both front and back.

Looks much more purposeful than Boxster IMO. Sure no quicker than Boxster S, but torque should be better, and handling should better a 911.

Anyone know when it's available in showrooms to test drive? Can't wait


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hmmm, thought I had seen the shape somewhere before....

http://www.motorbase.com/profiles/vehic ... 1063129423


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, I've just had 'the call' from the nice man at Porsche Reading.

I am no 21 on the 'interested' list, first shipments will be November this year, and the starting price IIRC was Â£43,850. He thought with my position in the queue he could get me one of the first deliveries.

However since my employers are currently in the process of making 1,000s of people redundant I'm not sure about committing at this time.

Is it worth putting the 2K deposit down - will people be prepared to pay a premium to get their hands on one of these if things did go t*ts up at work ?

Apparently the Porsche UK website will have the updated details tomorrow


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Well, I've just had 'the call' from the nice man at Porsche Reading.
> 
> I am no 21 on the 'interested' list, first shipments will be November this year, and the starting price IIRC was Â£43,850. He thought with my position in the queue he could get me one of the first deliveries.
> 
> ...


I would put your desposit down - it would be fully refundable anyway up to the point you start spec'ing the car. You can then read all the reviews, consider your job situation over the summer, and be potentially one of the first owners of this car come November. Based on Porsche's other car launches, you could just drive it for a month before selling it on at a profit, or at least not much less than what you paid for it. Alternatively, you could just cancel your order.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes go for it. The dealer told me that people been reserving slots for the last 2 years.

But now these people will have to decide if they really want this car or not. I still believe there is going to be a lot of interest so if (God forbid) unlucky with the job, you can sell your slot and car to someone else.

Do you have to select the extras now?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

bazza said:


> to dj c225
> 
> How many mercs do you see on track:
> 
> ...


Well last year on bike I done nearly 20 trackdays inland and a couple abroad.

Also done a few in the car.

I will ask the same question again, how many mercs do you see on track, hardly any, why, cause they don't handle like true sports cars.

My girlfriend has a 2003/4 SLK, and its a load of shite, with respect they may have improved the new one, but im sure its not by much. Also that silly gearbox doesnt make sense.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

raven said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've just had 'the call' from the nice man at Porsche Reading.
> ...


correct, A gamble but hey! in the words of Reggie Perrins' boss

"I didn't get where I am today without........................."


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So where are you on the list Digi ? Hopefully if you didn't get a call today you will get one soon

James at Porsche Reading was calling down his dealership list today, I expressed interest last September

I'm thinking Black might be a nice colour .....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If Porsche did a turd I would admire the design.

I like it.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Got a brochure through the post today - Â£43,930 and they are taking Â£3k deposits.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> So where are you on the list Digi ? Hopefully if you didn't get a call today you will get one soon


Haven't had a call - it would seem the Porsche salesmen are as interested in new customers as BMW salesmen :x

I expressed an interest many months ago and offered a deposit at the time- but was told until a proper price list and expected delivery times were available they were not in a position to take deposits, but was assured i would be contacted!!

To hear that people are now on the list with deposits pi$$es me off no end! I have contacted the dealer who assures me he will look into my enquiry and get back to me.

:evil: :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Digi
Did you fill in a Letter of Intent ? That registers your interest prior to announcement / deposit etc


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > stunning!
> ...


No curves?! No sweeping lines?!

Must be something wrong with my computer; the car seems to have plenty of both 

Personally think it's gorgeous 

Jackie x


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I retract my previous post 100% i dont know why but to me it looks sooooo much better in these pic's i'd have one 8) 

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1280014.phtml


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've just sussed what the difference is :roll: the first batch of pic's have been taken from more of a ground level shot where as the above pic's are from the normal perspective at which one views a car.


----------

